# Greek ports



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is passing through either Patras or Igoumenitsa in the next three months could they take note of the security situation please. Earlier this year there were reports of many illegals at both ports trying to stow away on vehicles to get to Italy. 

At that time Igoumenitsa port area was being policed by the army. We will be going through Igoumenitsa port in early December and usually have an overnight stop in the station maritime car park. We have done this many times in the past with no problems at all. 

We do have a plan "B" and can stop just south of the port at Plataria but it would be very useful to know what the situation is in the port areas.

Don


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Don,

Went through Igoumenitsa last month, didn't see any illegals about at all, both ways.
Army were checking vehicles at the gates but thats all, felt safe enough..

Stayed overnight for ferry at Ammoudia, again felt very safe, no dodgy people about but very busy with MH's

Darren.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello Don, just come back through the new South Port at Patras- much more security, only saw two guys and they were outside the perimeter fence and a policeman in a truck saw them and went straight over. There are far fewer unfortunate people around the port and the new arrangements for getting into the port make it more secure. ( more details on my blog www.bevisonwheels.blogspot.com)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Don, The authorities have moved them out from Igoumenitsa and destroyed the "Tent City" that was just after the underpass, spent a few nights in Syvota and Igoumenitsa in September never saw a single one.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Writing this sat on a Minoan Line ferry having just boarded for Ancona in Patras. The new port is excellent and very clean, there is a military presence which appears to be working well as all of the undesirables were outside of the whole port including the ticket area not just the secure area after check in. We had a very thorough search of our van and I'm happy to report there were no illegals inside my toilet cassette!

The old port is deserted but the wasteland between is home to hundreds in cardboard huts and the like and there are many immigrants here and around the traffic lights. There are signs within the new port saying no parking between midnight and 8am however there was some parking areas near the ticket office which would be fine for an overnight. 

Personally I would leave Patras and head 25 miles south along the coast to the first beach push pin on Peejays list where we stayed last night - peaceful and totally deserted.


----------

